# 7.5 Gallon Rimless Cube - Iwagumi



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello TPT! I haven't been on for a while because my life has gotten hectic. So, I decided I'm going to spend a good hour making this thread to show you my tank. I have a plan to redo it, and I hope you guys enjoy reading this.

My inspiration for this re-done scape is one of Takashi Amano's older Iwagumis involving only one plant, Dwarf Hair Grass "Eleocharis acicularis". I will be following the basic principles of Iwagumi, but I will be using three sets of five rocks. As money and time are low in my life, I plan to complete this project by next year. Please feel free to critique and criticize my aquascape in order to benefit it.

This is basically the same as the last thread, but I cracked the tank while de-rimming it...


Shopping List ​
*Fauna*

xX Crystal Red Shrimp _Caridina cantonensis spp. "Crystal Red"_
xX Crystal Black Shrimp _Caridina cantonensis spp. "Crystal Black"_
xX White Bee Shrimp _Caridina cantonensis spp. "White Bee"_
x10 Horned Nerite Snail _"Clithon corona"_

*Flora*

- Dwarf Hair Grass _"Eleocharis acicularis"_

*Hardware*

- Eheim 2213 ✓
- Custom 7.5 Gallon Rimless Cube
- 1/2 Inch Clear Tubing
- 1/2 Inch Clear Plastic/Acrylic Tubes
- Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater
- Lace Rock
- Azoo Substrate ✓
- Fluval Filter Sponge ✓
- Current ASA Dual Satellite 12 inch Fixture ✓
- Suction Cups
- White Waterproof Paint or Background ✓

News​

09/04/10: Thread is Created

Pictures


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Why didn't you go with an eheim 2211? Are you gonna build your own cube, or is someone else gonna make it for you? Looks cool so far:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

probably had the 2213 before


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

It was a $10 USD difference, so I was like, why not.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I want your guys' opinion. Should I go with a Mr. Aqua 12" Cube, or a Visio Starphire 12" Cube?


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

this for 10 extra bucks you get a way better tank, with a great silicone job and high clarity . Im going to get mine soon!



RcScRs said:


> I want your guys' opinion. Should I go with a Mr. Aqua 12" Cube, or a Visio Starphire 12" Cube?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Diegosaenz said:


> this for 10 extra bucks you get a way better tank, with a great silicone job and high clarity . Im going to get mine soon!


Go for the Mr. Aqua or an ADA the gla tank is a Mr. aqua tank just a bit more for the gla sticker.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Go for the Mr. Aqua or an ADA the gla tank is a Mr. aqua tank just a bit more for the gla sticker.


Are you kidding? I've never bought a GLA but I want too, id like someone to confirm this.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

hmm.. I am wondering if Orlando can weigh in on this one. I don't think that this is true.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

onefang said:


> I don't think that this is true.


Agree


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

I PM'd Orlando.. we'll see what he says about the matter.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

GLA is not high clarity glass despite what they claim on the website. I have a both of GLA's cube aquariums and the glass is very green compared to my ADA tank. The quality is good, but you will be disappointed in the glass if you are expecting it to be clear.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

EKLiu said:


> GLA is not high clarity glass despite what they claim on the website. I have a both of GLA's cube aquariums and the glass is very green compared to my ADA tank. The quality is good, but you will be disappointed in the glass if you are expecting it to be clear.


 If you do have an ADA and a GLA id like to see a pic comparison.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Orlando confirmed that they import their own line of tanks. They are not the same as Mr. Aqua tanks. I have a couple friends who have GLA tanks, and just upon inspection, it would be obvious there was a quality difference. You'd have to be blind to not see the difference just in silicone application(where the MA tanks look like an inebriated child did it on some of the seams).
GLA is also supposed to be coming out with a new line of tanks with even clearer glass very soon.

I'd also like to say that it's pretty ridiculous to bad mouth something without any substantive evidence that what you say is true.

I suppose it's a free country, and an open forum. 

OP: sorry for thread jacking!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Go for the Mr. Aqua or an ADA the gla tank is a Mr. aqua tank just a bit more for the gla sticker.


Honestly, making statements like this is a bit asinine. I have 2 Mr. Aqua's, and although they are sufficient, their silicone work is really sloppy in my opinion. The glass isn't completely flush. Although, GLA does not have the high clarity an ADA tank does, their overall quality is worth the $10 more dollars you are spending. I would compare a GLA more with a do!aqua.


Back to the OP, have you figured out what fauna you are gonna get yet? Where did you get that light at?


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Diegosaenz said:


> If you do have an ADA and a GLA id like to see a pic comparison.


 
see here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/116017-ada-vs-gla-glass-clarity.html#post1153586


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

EKLiu said:


> see here:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/116017-ada-vs-gla-glass-clarity.html#post1153586


You win lol


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I am not bad mouthing gla at all but if you look at the dimensions on the gla and Mr. aqua they are exactly the same. Look at the 12 gallon long, Its the exact same thing. Maybe they are produced in the same factory. One thing for sure is that the ADA tanks are high clarity. Although i prefer the greener non high clarity tanks because they dont scratch as easy. I have seen a gla and mr. aqua first hand and in my opinion they are similiar to the Do! aqua line that ADA carries. Im looking forward to seeing gla new lighting and those stainless steel canister filters gla was gonna get.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I am getting the Mr. Aqua due to the ease of purchase.

I bought the light at Octopuss' Garden, probably the last one in SoCal.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Update!

Sorry for my bad photography.


----------



## texas9850 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Mr. Aqua*

So your saying the Mr. Aqua tanks arent that good? I guess I`ll find out soon enough, I ordered the 12g long, :icon_conf


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

No, Mr. Aqua's are great for the buck, but I was hoping to save a little more by getting a custom tank.


----------

